# samsung galaxy s4 GT-I9500 UPDATE?



## hermnagenda (Oct 9, 2011)

When is this phone getting a kit kat online upgrade?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It all depends on your carrier. You will most likely get it this year.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

who is your carrier?


----------



## hermnagenda (Oct 9, 2011)

Airtel uganda


----------



## hermnagenda (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm currently running 4.3


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Being in your location it may be that your carrier may never release the update.


----------



## hermnagenda (Oct 9, 2011)

Masterchief then how did I get Android 4.3


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Back in November they said it would be the end of January for your country but I am guessing february since january is basically over. It is currently being rolled out to some countries in Europe and Asia.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm in the US and my Carrier is Cricket communications (Leap Wireless, recently acquired by ATT) and I got 4.3 last month. Once the OS is out the manufacturer customizes it to their devices and then the carrier customize a bit further.


----------



## hermnagenda (Oct 9, 2011)

Kitkat update .... Still waiting we're in march now


----------



## hermnagenda (Oct 9, 2011)

Hello peeps finally received kit kat 4.4.2 update for my galaxy s4. Yay!!!! Hope s4 gets android lollipop. Will it?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

hermnagenda said:


> Hello peeps finally received kit kat 4.4.2 update for my galaxy s4. Yay!!!! Hope s4 gets android lollipop. Will it?


glad you finally got your update. doubt you will get lollipop. doubt my note 3 will get it either. still waiting on the 4.4.3 update and it was supposed to happen back in June.


----------



## hermnagenda (Oct 9, 2011)

sobeit..i am not even aware of kit kat 4.4.3.. Really?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

hermnagenda said:


> sobeit..i am not even aware of kit kat 4.4.3.. Really?


theres even a 4.4.4  samsung tends to be extremely slow when it comes to updates. then once it makes it through them, it has to go through your service provider. everyone got to make sure their bloatware works in the update.


----------



## hermnagenda (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh dear.. Not good


----------

